# 08 Jetta w/ Factory / OEM iPod Connection



## ropet (Dec 31, 2007)

Just got my jetta with the Factory iPod connetion on the center console. Works fine, but when it is plugged in, the iPod screen turns blank, I cant see what songs are being played or control the iPod directly (I added an extension cable). And the in dash radio doesnt show the songs either.
Is there anyway to have my iPod show what songs I am playing and be able to browse the manu while I have it connected?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 08 Jetta w/ Factory / OEM iPod Connection (ropet)*

you'll need to replace your ipod kit to gain that type of functionality
a great replacement would be the Dice electronics I-VW-R which will let you use the radio and ipod controls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------

